# LCD Monitor (samsung)



## iMav (Oct 20, 2006)

just bought a samsung lcd monitor (17")

the display is not as rich as its cathode ray counterpart .... the small pixel dots visibly vary the smoothness of the text and images alike


----------



## Chirag (Oct 20, 2006)

Tried any game or movie? If yes than how was ur experience?


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2006)

well the thing was i tried most wanted on this monitor (lcd) and it was not as good as with my previous monitor .... the brightness of this monitor is also very bugging no matter how much u reduce it or incresae it u wont find a good combination .... i guess it will take me time to adjust to this screen


----------



## Chirag (Oct 20, 2006)

U had CRT b4?


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2006)

ya the normal monitors that we get with the huge back are crts


----------



## Chirag (Oct 20, 2006)

^^
Well I knew that.


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2006)

ya so i had a crt and now a not as good lcd ....


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 20, 2006)

Which model have u bought? I was also thinking of buying one.


----------



## samrulez (Oct 20, 2006)

Is it by any chance a 740N, if yes then does the 8ms response time satisfy you?


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2006)

^^ ya its the 740n are u talking abt the display time???? what 8ms time r u talking abt??? please elaborate


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 20, 2006)

8 ms is the response time.


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2006)

that he has mentioned but where do i change that i only saw the option of display time which set to 20sec


----------



## goobimama (Oct 20, 2006)

You cannot response time. Response time is the amount of time that a pixel takes to change its colour. The faster it can change, the better. This comes into consideration while playing fast games where the pixels have to change very fast, without which there will be a ghosting effect (the previous image stays on screen while the new image comes in...)

Also, CRTs have always been better than their LCD counterparts. Only now the more expensive one's give some competition.


----------



## mail2and (Oct 20, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> that he has mentioned but where do i change that i only saw the option of display time which set to 20sec



mmm.. are you running it at 1280x1024? Because, LCD monitors give optimal performance only at their native resolutions.

I have a Samsung 710N. It was better than my CRT. 

Also, try calibrating your monitor. See if it helps.


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2006)

ya its on 1280x1024 .... i hv trying different combos since last nite ..... but everytime it either becomes to bright or too dull or the colors change from red to orange (while others bcome proper) ..... so at the moment im just playing with the monitor settings until some 1 tells me some specific combo to try .... n btw offtopic mail2and congo on becoming a mod .... did raaabo shift too mac??????


----------



## aadipa (Oct 21, 2006)

I am using Samsung 713N
1280x1024 - 75 Hz (This mode is not listed in supported modes, but it works fine)

For other colour details, better work with graphics card settings.


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2006)

i had studied that lcds are not as good as the crts ...... but welll now looking at my table which almost empty after replacing that big 1 feels good .... but i guess il get the crt back .... coz im not happy with this 1

1 of the biggest drawbacks is that black is not pure black ....


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm surprised you feel that way. I replaced my CRT with an LCD not too long back and I'm never going back to CRT's again.


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2006)

i dont know but there's a huge visual difference between both of them ..... crt was sharper than this lcd ..... if u see my avatar in crt the player was smooth but in lcd i can actually make out the pixels


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm looking at your avatar right now in a LCD and I can't make out any pixels.


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 21, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> i dont know but there's a huge visual difference between both of them ..... crt was sharper than this lcd ..... if u see my avatar in crt the player was smooth but in lcd i can actually make out the pixels



what resolution did you work on when  on the CRT?


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2006)

1280x1024 and this is also at the same resolution


----------



## aadipa (Oct 21, 2006)

I am sure there must be some issue with setting you are working with.

I am having a simillar LCD and I am satisfed with it, though viewing angle is a big issue. I cannt view this LCD from positions other than directly in front of screen. If monitor is higher than eye level, all colors looks darker. Apart from this, there is no problem with colors or sharpness.


----------



## iMav (Oct 22, 2006)

some1 suggest me settings for samsung 740n


----------



## Ch@0s (Oct 22, 2006)

aadipa said:
			
		

> I am sure there must be some issue with setting you are working with.
> 
> I am having a simillar LCD and I am satisfed with it, though viewing angle is a big issue. I cannt view this LCD from positions other than directly in front of screen. If monitor is higher than eye level, all colors looks darker. Apart from this, there is no problem with colors or sharpness.



Thats the standard characteristic of all TN panels. Viewing angles are not that special on TNs.


----------



## red_hat (Oct 28, 2006)

Anyone has Viewsonic ,if so plz give review .
Anyway Sony LCDs looks damn cool I loved it but its costly .
its current price is Rs.15000/ of 17" whereas Viewsonic & Samsung nearly 10000 bugs


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 28, 2006)

I have a Viewsonic. It works perfectly for me. No dead pixels, no ghosting and great viewing angles. What 10000 bugs are you talking about?


----------



## iMav (Oct 28, 2006)

10000/- .... bugs matlab paisa .... firangi style


----------



## satyamy (Oct 28, 2006)

@MAV pls can u tell me the cost of 17" TFT u bought......?
__________


			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> 10000/- .... bugs matlab paisa .... firangi style


actually it should be buks not bugs...........


----------



## iMav (Oct 28, 2006)

it costed me .... 12,250 something not sure whether it was 250 or soemthing else but definitely less than 12,500

and yeah its bucks


----------



## red_hat (Oct 28, 2006)

few weeks before I enquired in Lamington road 
Samsung 17"  - Rs.11250
Viewsonic 17" -Rs.10900
Sony 17"       -Rs.15000


I am waiting for some monts and will go for 19"


----------



## iMav (Feb 5, 2007)

i finally found a solution to my problem .... clear type fonts .... im so happy .... the display sure looks sexy now .... display properties->appearance->effects->(frm 2nd drop-down) select clear type ... and voila the display becomes really cool


----------

